# Drinks Thursday 29th...Belgian Beer Bar



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there,
Brand new to this forum, but an old timer in Dubai (since August 08 )

Met some lovely people last Thursday at The Crowne Plaza, Festival City and had some nice beer too, so why not "come on down' this week?

(this time, we can maybe even book a table???)

Cheers guys and gals,

James


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

That sounds great James, I'll bring along a load of interesting/friendly/attractive people...

...that's the spirit, why not pop down?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

are u talking to yourself james?


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Me? No, not at all....

So, you coming down then????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

not quite sure yet but if I do I'll make sure I bring my extremely interesting and totally irresistible friends with me!!


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Umm... Yeah, James, talking to yourself is certain to scare everyone off.

And as I said before, lack of a feminine nickname will attract a considerably smaller crowd than one by someone like... oh, say Nicola, for example.


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

I hereby change my name to "BustyBritishBabe"... now, is anyone coming?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

never met a lady named jim before!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

bigdave said:


> never met a lady named jim before!!!



I have... was the cheapest one out of the line up =P


----------



## Yana (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to Dubai and am looking to meet some people... are newbees welcome to these drinks?? =) I can wear a belt as a skirt!! only kidding! 

Thanks

Yana


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

What about Nelsons? Tonight 21.30 onwards. In Al Barsha, next door to JLT, great atmosphere.


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Yana,

Mais bien sur!! Newbies are welcome (says he posting for the 5th time!)... how big is this belt exactly...?

I will be there from about 8.30, most likely sitting at the bar by my lonesome... i'll wear a big, floppy hat and a red flower in my right lapel so you can notice me - come over and say 'hi'.

See ya there


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Senor gnomes,
Where in Al Barsha is Nelson's? I live near the MoE... is it in a hotel one would assume..?
I live in Al Barsha and would like to know of a good place for a beverage that doesn't involve a 50 AED taxi ride 

cheers

James


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> Senor gnomes,
> a good place for a beverage that doesn't involve a 50 AED taxi ride


Well that would be just in the Kempinski then. Countless number of long islands consumed so far and no complaints.


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

OK Lucy, I look forward to meeting you in the Kempinski for several Long Islands  any bar in particular?


----------

